
Show HN: Learning to Launch – Free Book - fredrivett
https://learningtolaunch.co/read
======
fredrivett
Hey all, so glad to finally ship this book.

Just over 12 months ago Mike and I realised we had a problem. Despite working
on side projects for months on end again and again, we continually failed to
launch anything at all, meaning all our hard work went to waste. To fix this
Mike suggested we try and launch six projects in six months.

I thought he was mad, we couldn't launch one project in unlimited time, so I
wasn't sure how we'd manage to do six in six. But something about the
challenge resonated with us both, so we went for it.

Now 12 months on we've launched 7 projects in the past year and are now
launching our eighth, this book on what we learnt.

The book is specifically aimed at people who want to get better at shipping
side projects, not those who have already mastered this and want to learn how
to do the marketing, growth etc. It's our belief that just shipping something
is hard enough, so we wanted to write a book just about that.

The book is being released online for free, with no email wall. Anyone can
read it.

We'd love your feedback, if you have thoughts/questions at all please share
them here, and we've also setup a Typeform to help gauge how useful the book
is and how we can improve it.
[https://contrast.typeform.com/to..](https://contrast.typeform.com/to..).

As always we tracked our time with the book, so you can see how long it took
at the end :)

